# Good reading



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

For those who want an entertaining story and a bunch of survivalist/prepper contentn, I recommend a book titled 'Lucifer's Hammer' by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. It's a little bit dated in technology, having been written in the 70's/80's, but it's full of raw survivalist content and situations that will make you spend hours thinking over how you would deal with those situations. And whether you would measure up any better than their characters when the SHTF.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm reading it now in fact. I saw the name in another thread. Very different writing from what you see today.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And it's chock full of things that make you say " Hmmm..."! 

Anyway, for survival aids, don't ignore the power of an Android phone. That way you can carry them along after the SHTF. There are lots of useful books you can grab for Free that will prove to be useful to anyone from a casual camper to most of us as we bug out. The best search terms I found in Google were 'field guide' and 'prepper'. Using field guide brought up things like plant and animal identification guides. That will prove very useful. Using prepper brought up guides to bug out bags, weapons and combat training, and then on to things like medical/first aid and farming. I found that there are free versions of books on almost all the commercial publications.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucifer's Hammer is one of my all time favorites and was the book that got me thinking "what if the SHTF?", and what would I do in that situation.


----------

